# Nintendo Switch Teardown Pictures Leaked



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 19, 2017)

Prans said:


> View attachment 78867​
> The inevitable has happened, albeit earlier than expected; there are teardown pictures of the _Switch_!
> 
> Pictures of the a seemingly legit complete teardown of the _Nintendo Switch _has been leaked on a Chinese forum today. They are all below, for your visual pleasure:
> ...


It was only a matter of time. 
It looks like some of the connections don't have labels... oh well.


----------



## Chris313 (Feb 19, 2017)

I saw a video from a YouTuber on this news just a few minutes ago.I hope they publish the specs for it from the teardown.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 19, 2017)

Any info about the CPU/GPU specs? (That German site said it was an X2, but it is certainly a fake)


----------



## Chris313 (Feb 19, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Any info about the CPU/GPU specs? (That German site said it was an X2, but it is certainly a fake)


They haven't revealed the specs from the teardown only pictures.There is also the rumoured specs but we all know about that.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 19, 2017)

Switch NAND mod when? (obvious joke)
It's quite surprising to see how these things are just appearing out of the blue...


----------



## Chris313 (Feb 19, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Switch NAND mod when? (obvious joke)
> It's quite surprising to see how these things are just appearing out of the blue...


As the switch comes closer to launch more leaks will come up.What is true and what isn't we can only know after getting the actual thing in our hands and someone does the teardown like digital foundry or something


----------



## kingraa777 (Feb 19, 2017)

how the hell are people getting them now?


----------



## Chris313 (Feb 19, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> how the hell are people getting them now?


Nintendo calls the switch which neogaf user hiphoptherobot got as stolen and also state that some other switchs got stolen. Whether this is true or not no one knows.Maybe the guys who did the teardown have a devkit.Who knows at this point


----------



## Chary (Feb 19, 2017)

Added in a bit about how the Switch has a near-exact same SoC as the 2017 Nvidia Shield TV. I wonder when we're going to get specific specs for the Switch.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 19, 2017)

I was very hyped when I saw this.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 19, 2017)

I've never seen a fan cooler that small before. Heck I've never seen a SoC cooler in a handheld before only passive cooling. This is good because it would mean much less throttling of the SoC so when gaming performance doesn't drop when the Switch gets too hot.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 19, 2017)

I reported on something first? well that's a first. https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-console-breakdown.461646/

I am curious how close to the Shield 2017 it is though. Since it's running its own OS and doesn't have to go through a layer of android, hopefully that means they can leverage better results than the shield.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 19, 2017)

Prans said:


> Special thanks to @Mr Objection


Mr. Overruled!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2017)

Obsolete hw...


----------



## Xanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> how the hell are people getting them now?


My guess is that it is the same way movies and T.V shows get leaked online before release. Usually trucks or other vehicles deliver the goods and they get robbed...Or Nintendo made a terrible...terrible mistake


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 19, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Obsolete hw...


wouldn't this hardware be from 2016? Or do you just mean it's not top-of-the-line? There's a difference between cutting edge and top-of-the-line.


----------



## proflayton123 (Feb 19, 2017)

This is fun to watch


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2017)

This doesn't look like Nintendo hardware - they tend to mark their SoC's and boards. It don't see a single Nintendo mark on there anywhere. As for the SoC size, it doesn't mean anything - if Nintendo went with FinFET, the cores would be significantly smaller than on the X1, so you can pack significantly more into the exact same package.


----------



## Yil (Feb 19, 2017)

Prans said:


> View attachment 78867​
> The inevitable has happened, albeit earlier than expected; there are teardown pictures of the _Switch_!
> 
> A Chinese forum has some interesting information, involving Nintendo's latest console. Another person has gotten their hands on an early Switch, and they've taken the system apart, showcasing what's under the hood of the Nintendo Switch. There's not too much information on it yet, as it's all in Chinese, but here's what's been uncovered right now:
> ...


This is a supplier. The mark is actually a store on Taobao and this is likely from Foxconn.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 19, 2017)

do we have the amount of ram yet?
4gb is really hard to believe...
shared vram is even harder


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> do we have the amount of ram yet?
> 4gb is really hard to believe...
> shared vram is even harder



4 GB RAM, with 3.25 GB allocated to games. On the PS4, there is 8 GB of RAM with 3.75 GB allocated to games. The OS&Co eats the rest.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 19, 2017)

this is mostly useful to hb devs/mod chip companies but a good start prior to launch we have a minor head start has there ever been processor based exxploits? (assuming a flaw exist in the chipset itself thus it tmk would be a hardware flaw and unpatchable I hope if there is an early useful exploit devs would release it after the switch is in good supply and not backordered


----------



## zoogie (Feb 19, 2017)

Some reaction tweets from some of our hacker friends:

Cool stuff: Separate daughterboard for eMMC, 2 big testpoints right next to the CPU (serial?), external CLK, external 2x DRAM— plutoo (@qlutoo) February 19, 2017

The pics are blurry but to me it looks like it has 1GB external RAM total, the rumors said 4GB.— plutoo (@qlutoo) February 19, 2017

Nintendo Switch: external DRAM, eMMC flash board can be unplugged... yesssssssssssss— derrek (@derrekr6) February 19, 2017

Ughhhh, that detachable eMMC on the Switch board. Flashing that will be so much nicer.— Shiny Quagsire (@ShinyQuagsire) February 19, 2017


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 19, 2017)

zoogie said:


> Some reaction tweets from some of our hacker friends:


1GB? That seems...unlikely.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 19, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> 1GB? That seems...unlikely.


That's what I'm thinking too. They have to be 2x 2GB modules.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 19, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> 4 GB RAM, with 2.35 GB allocated to games. On the PS4, there is 8 GB of RAM with 3.75 GB allocated to games. The OS&Co eats the rest.


well, 4gb is already low for todays specs, but 4gb of RAM AND shared VRAM, that might be awful, thats why its very hard to believbe


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2017)

They're talking about external RAM, the rest may very well be on-die for easier GPU access. That, and this is a photo from a Chinese source with no Nintendo markings - for all we know it could be an imitation. I can't imagine Nintendo not plastering their logo all over the PCB - they always do that.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 19, 2017)

Hot damn, whats next; SwitchHaxx?



Foxi4 said:


> They're talking about external RAM, the rest may very well be on-die for easier GPU access. That, and this is a photo from a Chinese source with no Nintendo markings - for all we know it could be an imitation. I can't imagine Nintendo not plastering their logo all over the PCB - they always do that.



That's most likely due to Nintendo partnering with Nvidia. Since it had Nvidia written all over it, and there's no way this is fake. If it is, they did an excellent job.


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 19, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> 4 GB RAM, with 2.35 GB allocated to games. On the PS4, there is 8 GB of RAM with 3.75 GB allocated to games. The OS&Co eats the rest.


wasnt it 3.25gb for the switch? the ps4 number is wrong too, games can use 4.5 - 5gb of the 8gb (and more on ps4 pro)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 19, 2017)

I fucking knew it was a highly modified SHIELD but no one in the Nintendo reddit believed me and downvoted


----------



## Coto (Feb 19, 2017)

if those sources are true, battery can be replaced! pretty cool.


----------



## foob (Feb 19, 2017)

Juicy stuff at last. 
I'd like some LCD & controller pics.


----------



## Yil (Feb 19, 2017)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I fucking knew it was a highly modified SHIELD but no one in the Nintendo reddit believed me and downvoted


Define heavily modified.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like an X1.5


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

Woah that's neat


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 19, 2017)

I love seeing hardware/electronics being taken apart!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 19, 2017)

So the eMMC can be detached? Maybe physical NAND swap will be possible with this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 19, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> 4 GB RAM, with 2.35 GB allocated to games. On the PS4, there is 8 GB of RAM with 3.75 GB allocated to games. The OS&Co eats the rest.


Can't remember where I read it, but someone examining the hi-res images of the RAM chips were under the impression that they could be 3GB each, making it 6GB total.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 19, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> Can't remember where I read it, but someone examining the hi-res images of the RAM chips were under the impression that they could be 3GB each, making it 6GB total.



That would be very damn good.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 19, 2017)

Hmm, suppose I'm not all that surprised that this didn't yield more exact specs.



stanleyopar2000 said:


> I fucking knew it was a highly modified SHIELD but no one in the Nintendo reddit believed me and downvoted


We've known it was a custom Tegra for a long time now, you weren't exactly going out on a limb with that guess.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 20, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> Can't remember where I read it, but someone examining the hi-res images of the RAM chips were under the impression that they could be 3GB each, making it 6GB total.


Makes sense.  I read one developer (Capcom maybe?) complained to Nintendo about the amount of RAM and Nintendo listened and upped the amount.  So I would not be surprised to find out Nintendo's initial plan would have been to put in 4 GB and then upped it to 6 in response to developer feedback.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

Unfortuanely my stepdad won't tell me anything, and he works for nvidia. Stupid NDAs....


----------



## jakeem (Feb 20, 2017)

i thought it had a camera a first


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 20, 2017)

*Hardmod hax before release*


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 20, 2017)

lol people are complaining its a modified nvidia shield... well no shit, welcome to 2016 bruh. and those saying underpowered hardware, do you realize how much its gonna cost to toss the power of a ps4 pro in a tablet...
I bet you also wonder why a gaming laptop is more expensive then a desktop...
As for the ram it seems they are 2 GB each unless there is internal ram somewhere. Nintendo should not complain about it getting hacked when their are obvious test points.

As for the specs, i don't care at this point. We know we are not getting a ps4 pro. What we are getting is a gaming tablet with modern nvidia chip sets that's got some customizations.
At least we are not getting a console that is really a low end PC with a low end laptop amd cpu, painted with next gen paint. The switch is a hybrid handheld/console. it was never going to be a true standalone console. This is what it is deal with it or GTFO. If the switch becomes the next big thing it will be good. The other 2 need to be knocked off their high horse a bit.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 20, 2017)

This is coming from the same place that leaked the teardown






If this ends up being true, what are y'all Thoughts?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 20, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Any info about the CPU/GPU specs? (That German site said it was an X2, but it is certainly a fake)



Probably for the best, knowing how the internet works, it'd be hell in a hand basket due to them not being high end, etc.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 20, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> This is coming from the same place that leaked the teardown
> 
> If this ends up being true, what are y'all Thoughts?


I expected a little less, like 750 GFlops (~1TFlop relative to XB1), so I'm definitely impressed if true.  This would put it at about 85% of XB1's power in a form factor like 1/8th the size.  Nothing to sneeze at even if it didn't have the portable functionality.


----------



## Deleted-19228 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Unfortuanely my stepdad won't tell me anything, and he works for nvidia. Stupid NDAs....



You misspelled uncle.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

Neptune said:


> You misspelled uncle.


Huh? I don't understand what you mean. Scot is my stepdad, not my uncle.

He used to work for a company that made projectors called InFocus, and then he transitioned over to Nvidia Labs here in Oregon. He directly worked on the Tegra 4 chip, and a little bit on the X1, but not the X2. When the X2 was being made, he just tested drivers for mid-range Maxwell cards.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Huh? I don't understand what you mean. Scot is my stepdad, not my uncle.
> 
> He used to work for a company that made projectors called InFocus, and then he transitioned over to Nvidia Labs here in Oregon. He directly worked on the Tegra 4 chip, and a little bit on the X1, but not the X2. When the X2 was being made, he just tested drivers for mid-range Maxwell cards.


The joke is that there's always someone who claims to have insider information because they have an uncle who works for Nintendo.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> The joke is that there's always someone who claims to have insider information because they have an uncle who works for Nintendo.


Oh. Well that's not the case here, my stepdad really does work at Nvidia Labs. Since he worked on the Tegra 4 project, they gave him a Shield Portable, which he gave to me for Christmas in 2014. I still have the 450GTS he gave me that has the service tag on it.


----------



## migles (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Oh. Well that's not the case here, my stepdad really does work at Nvidia Labs. Since he worked on the Tegra 4 project, they gave him a Shield Portable, which he gave to me for Christmas in 2014. I still have the 450GTS he gave me that has the service tag on it.


Can you ask him for a nvidia titan x, or the latest powerful gpu, or at least a good discount? I need a new gpu...


BTW, the pictures look more a Chinese shop selling replacing parts for the switch than a tear down....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> they gave him a Shield Portable, which he gave to me for Christmas in 2014. I still have the 450GTS he gave me that has the service tag on it.


post the receipt!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 20, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I expected a little less, like 750 GFlops (~1TFlop relative to XB1), so I'm definitely impressed if true.  This would put it at about 85% of XB1's power in a form factor like 1/8th the size.  Nothing to sneeze at even if it didn't have the portable functionality.


Now imagine devs utilized FP16 for doubling up when they don't need the precision/range that FP32 offers in various calculations. I could honestly see it pushing further than XB1 when utilized like that. Then regarding undocked mode, FP16 could possibly be used even more. The screen may be 720p, but it's also 6.2", so the effect of less precision/range may not be as apparent.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> post the receipt!


you don't get receipts, lol. The company GAVE these to him. (Which he then gave me). I can take a pic of the Shield and GTS450 with it's service tag if you need proof...


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 20, 2017)

So now we know it has minimum 0.8-1.0 Tflop with an X1 and 4GB RAM, but it could be more. Personnaly I'm pleased with these specs.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> you don't get receipts, lol. The company GAVE these to him. (Which he then gave me). I can take a pic of the Shield and GTS450 with it's service tag if you need proof...


If you are telling the true, not that I think you are lying, don't get him and yourself in trouble.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> you don't get receipts, lol.


it's a kongnutz joke...remember him and what happened when he posted a receipt? so don't


----------



## Bedel (Feb 20, 2017)

Guys, didn't capcom said that at first it had 4Gb, but they complained and added 2 more? I think I remember reading that here, as a new.


----------



## barronwaffles (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> Define heavily modified.



Personally I'm placing my bets on it just being a heavily modified abacus.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Oh. Well that's not the case here, my stepdad really does work at Nvidia Labs. Since he worked on the Tegra 4 project, they gave him a Shield Portable, which he gave to me for Christmas in 2014. I still have the 450GTS he gave me that has the service tag on it.


You might as well tell people his name, social security number, address and shoe size.
Jesus...


----------



## ut2k4master (Feb 20, 2017)

Bedel said:


> Guys, didn't capcom said that at first it had 4Gb, but they complained and added 2 more? I think I remember reading that here, as a new.


no, they didnt specify any numbers


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 20, 2017)

I can't wait for the hack/softmod Hope we get good games this time, an exclusive wrestling title, Mario kart switched (not 8 deluxe), new but old style Turok, Diddy Kong racing 2 and all the call of duty games that are released are expected to be on the switch.


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> This is coming from the same place that leaked the teardown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this picture is rea, it looks like Switch's OS is *nix based and development kits have SSH access, I'd like to see the output of 'uname -a'.


----------



## fr3quency (Feb 20, 2017)

Couldn't they add UFS instead of eMMC? Tsk tsk tsk.





Captain_N said:


> This is what it is deal with it or GTFO. If the switch becomes the next big thing it will be good. The other 2 need to be knocked off their high horse a bit.



How does Nintendo's **** taste like?  JK of course, but why would they need to be knocked off of their high horse?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 20, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> As for the specs, i don't care at this point. We know we are not getting a ps4 pro. What we are getting is a gaming tablet with modern nvidia chip sets that's got some customizations.
> At least we are not getting a console that is really a low end PC with a low end laptop amd cpu, painted with next gen paint. The switch is a hybrid handheld/console. it was never going to be a true standalone console. This is what it is deal with it or GTFO. If the switch becomes the next big thing it will be good. The other 2 need to be knocked off their high horse a bit.



Yup  Glorious PC Gaming Master race !


----------



## fr3quency (Feb 20, 2017)

I was just informed that the switch won't let me turn on or off the lights. Order cancelled. :C

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## geodeath (Feb 20, 2017)

Captain_N said:


> lol people are complaining its a modified nvidia shield... well no shit, welcome to 2016 bruh. and those saying underpowered hardware, do you realize how much its gonna cost to toss the power of a ps4 pro in a tablet...
> I bet you also wonder why a gaming laptop is more expensive then a desktop...
> As for the ram it seems they are 2 GB each unless there is internal ram somewhere. Nintendo should not complain about it getting hacked when their are obvious test points.
> 
> ...



We are dealing with it's shortcomings, we just discuss it too. Personally i am not buying it until either 1. is super successful -> 3rd parties jump along, 2. price comes down/bundles appear/accessories are normal priced 3. is hacked. Bankrolled Nintendo far too long, my Switch money is going to retro stuff at the moment.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 20, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> This is coming from the same place that leaked the teardown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the translation of the attatched conversation, courtesy of /r/translator



> In standby mode, the thing runs at 314MHz CPU clock speed and 275MHz GPU clock speed. Keep in mind that that's standby mode speed, not operational.
> 
> When doing a benchmark called Julia running at 480x360, the FPS is 267FPS, whereas the PSVita benched at 82FPS. The combined CPU and GPU power is at about 375.06 GFLOPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> Here's the translation of the attatched conversation, courtesy of /r/translator


Sounds pretty good if it is true.

The benchmark against the vita is with the standby mode speed?


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> Sounds pretty good if it is true.
> 
> The benchmark against the vita is with the standby mode speed?



I believe it is indeed the benchmark of the switch Standby undocked agaisnt the vita .


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 20, 2017)

What's amazing is, something very slightly less powerful than the XBone, is as small as 3 times a ds card.


----------



## Deboog (Feb 20, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> What's amazing is, something very slightly less powerful than the XBone, is as small as 3 times a ds card.


Technology man. Can you imagine if you went back in time 30 years and told people who were using giant, one megabyte hard drives, that a 100gb flash drive would be the size of a fingernail?


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 20, 2017)

Deboog said:


> Technology man. Can you imagine if you went back in time 30 years and told people who were using giant, one megabyte hard drives, that a 100gb flash drive would be the size of a fingernail?


Could you have gone back to the 1700's and told them that we could fly, use horseless vehicles, and produce light without fire?


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting. I doubt they are taking a loss on the unit as it doesn't seem like anything special?


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

Westwoodo said:


> Interesting. I doubt they are taking a loss on the unit as it doesn't seem like anything special?


I think the margins are very thin or break even at that price, the real profit come from the games and accessories (just look at how much they are asking for an extra pair of JoyCons)


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 20, 2017)

Please translate this to noob friendly users xD DOES THIS MEANS, we are on pair with Xbox One?


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 20, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> Please translate this to noob friendly users xD DOES THIS MEANS, we are on pair with Xbox One?


It can run games from XBone without making huge sacrifices, we'll put it that way.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 20, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> It can run games from XBone without making huge sacrifices, we'll put it that way.


*0* I love it!! thanks for the info!


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Can someone translate this?


----------



## coinblock (Feb 20, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> how the hell are people getting them now?



I'd bet this is a defective unit someone managed to swipe from Foxconn, looks like this is the same person who also leaked teardown pics of the DS.


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> Can someone translate this?


Can you post the source URL? The host has hot link protection


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> Can you post the source URL? The host has hot link protection


http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=n...d2de4d61373f08202819921ab42fbfbedaa641b4e/pn1

http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=n...daf81be389b504fc2a4330091ecdde71191ef6d61/pn1


----------



## Xyphoseos (Feb 20, 2017)

Why a picture with NSMB ds ?


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Xyphoseos said:


> Why a picture with NSMB ds ?




To compare the soc size with the size of a ds cartridge


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=n...d2de4d61373f08202819921ab42fbfbedaa641b4e/pn1
> 
> http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=n...daf81be389b504fc2a4330091ecdde71191ef6d61/pn1


http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-teardown-pictures-leaked.461657/page-4#post-7111854


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-teardown-pictures-leaked.461657/page-4#post-7111854


But that is different, I want to know The translation of the other 2 pictures.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 20, 2017)

Does removable eMMC mean that it can be upgraded with some tinkering? Will someone be able to put a 128gb eMMC for example?


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Does removable eMMC mean that it can be upgraded with some tinkering? Will someone be able to put a 128gb eMMC for example?


Maybe, if you are able to put the Operative System inside the eMMC


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

This does not match the Foxconn leak with battery size, which matches info from spec on Nintendo JP and GB site.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> This does not match the Foxconn leak with battery size, which matches info from spec on Nintendo JP and GB site.



The 4310mA of the battery matches tho


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> Can someone translate this?





AtlasFontaine said:


> The 4310mA of the battery matches tho


The pics above does not.
Then the translation with some comments.
First the cuda cores seem pretty low and it was contributed mostly by clock. Second it should have performance around 750 ti when docked.
Battery is only 2780mhA, which does not match those on Nintendo site. They also said 75mha will does not match 500+ from Foxconn leak. Then there is mha which should be mAh (mille-amp Hour under 5V).
They even said it's barely faster than PSV which is absolute BS(since it experience frame drop as a handheld with a terribly optimized game, cause companies like Bandai still have no clue about HD gaming). Though it could be the dev kit from June 2016 than the newly produced unit on Foxconn leak. However, the console is extremely responsive.
Upon hitting 70C the unit will shut down and wait 2 minutes for cooling.
And there is an audio chip in the dock and a speaker jack, but not 5.1.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> The pics above does not.
> Then the translation with some comments.
> First the cuda cores seem pretty low and it was contributed mostly by clock. Second it should have performance around 750 ti when docked.
> Battery is only 2780mhA, which does not match those on Nintendo site. They also said 75mha will does not match 500+ from Foxconn leak. Then there is mha which should be mAh (mille-amp Hour under 5V).
> ...




Mmm, I think that it is pure BS. thanks for the translation.


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> But that is different, I want to know The translation of the other 2 pictures.


A very rough translation of the 4th pic by myself, there might be mistakes as translation isn't my best strength:


> Nintendo Switch's GPU is much weaker than the GTX1050 and slightly less powerful than a 960M
> 
> An unnamed Japanese multiplayer game runs at 30-45fps on 1080p while docked, 25-30fps at a much lower (unspecified) resolution when undocked, the PS4 version of the same game runs at 1080p60.
> 
> ...


edit: ninja'd


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> A very rough translation of the 4th pic by myself, there might be mistakes as translation isn't my best strength:
> 
> edit: ninja'd


Thanks.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> A very rough translation of the 4th pic by myself, there might be mistakes as translation isn't my best strength:
> 
> edit: ninja'd



So maybe the info from the japan guys is the dev unit/kit Nintendo originally gave out and i would assume, botw was created with, before capcom spoke up. I willing to bet besides more ram, developers probably requested a slightly more power dev kit overall plus a better  battery


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

Japanese Dev that can keep up with the west in terms of graphic. Nintendo, Platinum games, Capcom, Kanomi, some studios from Square Enix like Bravery's dev team and of course western team, and that's all I can think of. Hell even small indies are better than Namco, who have problem with utilizing PS3.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> Japanese Dev that can keep up with the west in terms of graphic. Nintendo, Platinum games, Capcom, Kanomi, some studios from Square Enix like Bravery's dev team and of course western team, and that's all I can think of. Hell even small indies are better than Namco, who have problem with utilizing PS3.


But ps3 has a very difficult arquitecture, that is why they had problems. Look at bayonetta 1 for ps3.


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Isn't the 1060 what the S models actually ra
> 
> 
> So maybe the info from the japan guys is the dev unit/kit Nintendo originally gave out and i would assume, botw was created with, before capcom spoke up. I willing to bet besides more ram, developers probably requested a slightly more power dev kit overall plus a better  battery


According to Foxconn, the new batch of the much more powerful dev kits (both the chip itself and a dgpu 1060) are produced at the same time as the switch itself, which only shipped after November.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr Objection said:


> But ps3 has a very difficult arquitecture, that is why they had problems. Look at bayonetta 1 for ps3.


Xbox 360 wasn't even that popular in Japan.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> But ps3 has a very difficult arquitecture, that is why they had problems. Look at bayonetta 1 for ps3.



True, the cell processor never had it's full power used by anyone.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> According to Foxconn, the new batch of the much more powerful dev kits (both the chip itself and a dgpu 1060) are produced at the same time as the switch itself, which only shipped after November.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



No it wasn't but the performance of almost all third party titles is better in the 360 (at least in the earliesrt. The ps3 is very powerful, but hard to program for.


chartube12 said:


> True, the cell processor never had it's full power used by anyone.


The last of us. It looks so good for being a ps3 game.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> According to Foxconn, the new batch of the much more powerful dev kits (both the chip itself and a dgpu 1060) are produced at the same time as the switch itself, which only shipped after November.



So it is safe to assume botw was definitely created with the old finale dev kit then. This makes me believe mario's odyssey was internally delayed n not launched with the switch, to allow the team designing it to switch over to the new finale dev kit n make changes. Possibly improvements too.


----------



## lefthandsword (Feb 20, 2017)

Here's part 2


> Rough battery life estimations based on system logs:
> - 4 hours of 1080p playback
> - 2 hours of 3D games
> The firmware might have issues as some system services are still draining battery on idle
> ...


----------



## Reecey (Feb 20, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> Here's part 2


On par with a PSVita undocked.... hmm, sounds stinky to me!. I'm sure the PSVita could run Zelda Breath of Wild no problem 

Edit: are you sure they haven't took these stats from a PSVita? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This part was good from page 5, I liked this, this was even better!:

"Graphics performance while docked is around 50-70% that of PS4, if undocked it's on par with a PS Vita."


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

I forgot Sony


Reecey said:


> On par with a PSVita undocked.... hmm, sounds stinky to me!. I'm sure the PSVita could run Zelda Breath of Wild no problem
> 
> Edit: are you sure they haven't took these stats from a PSVita?
> 
> ...


They are saying 540p with no Advanced rendering are the same as 1080p super sampled to 720p. Pretty much the thing I expect from some Japanese dev.


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 20, 2017)

yay!!! tech porn!!! lol


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

DarkRiolu264 said:


> yay!!! tech porn!!! lol


Are you talking about 1-2-switch or what?


----------



## DarkRioru (Feb 20, 2017)

Yil said:


> Are you talking about 1-2-switch or what?


no, lol... when you open up a console and display it, its basically tech porn...


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Reecey said:


> On par with a PSVita undocked.... hmm, sounds stinky to me!. I'm sure the PSVita could run Zelda Breath of Wild no problem
> 
> Edit: are you sure they haven't took these stats from a PSVita?
> 
> ...



I think the devs are talking about the switch undocked lowering it's clock speed to the clock speed of the vita. Clock speed isn't everything however. Newer cpu and gpu can do more processing of instructions even if thier clock speeds match older ones. It's like comparing blood oranges and tangerines or lemons and limes


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Feb 20, 2017)

The switch undocked being on par with the vita makes no sense, the vita wouldn't run BOTW like that in a milion of years lol

Just doing the math, the wiiU (which is powerfull than the Vita) struggles runing the game at +25fps (with dips to 15), whereas the switch has a constant/Better framerate and better draw distance in both undocked and docked mode.


----------



## Yil (Feb 20, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> I think the devs are talking about the switch undocked lowering it's clock speed to the clock speed of the vita. Clock speed isn't everything however. Newer cpu and gpu can do more processing of instructions even if thier clock speeds match older ones. It's like comparing blood oranges and tangerines or lemons and limes


Nah, they straight up say it's identical to psv, or rather original iPhone is on par with say 7s.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

If the Switch gpu has 512 Cuda cores it is basically a Gtx 945m (http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-945M.153641.0.html)

If it has 384 a Gtx 930mx (http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-930MX.156035.0.html)

And If it has 256 a Gtx 920mx (http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-920MX.156034.0.html)


With the performance of a Gtx 945m the switch would be great, with the performance of the gtx 930mx it would be very good, and with the performance of a gtx 920mx it would be good enough for gaming.


I really want to know the true hardware specs for the switch.


----------



## Yil (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> If the Switch gpu has 512 Cuda cores it is basically a Gtx 945m (http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-945M.153641.0.html)
> 
> If it has 384 a Gtx 930mx (http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-930MX.156035.0.html)
> 
> ...


I would rank it at least above 940mx.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

Yil said:


> I would rank it at least above 940mx.


I wish that is true


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2017)

All I want to know is how much it (Switch) compares to my GT 730 lol. This thread got real interesting real fast.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> All I want to know is how much it (Switch) compares to my GT 730 lol. This thread got real interesting real fast.


it depends, if you have the GT 730 with 1gb DDR3 128-bit (the version with less cuda cores), then the switch will be more powerful (assuming it is using the same tegra x1 as the one in the shield tv).


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr Objection said:


> it depends, if you have the GT 730 with 1gb DDR3 128-bit (the version with less cuda cores), then the switch will be more powerful (assuming it is using the same tegra x1 as the one in the shield tv).



My GT 730 seems to be the anomaly. I can't seem to find detailed specs for mine. It has 2GB GDDR5 RAM. geforce.com only gives specs for the 128-bit, 64-bit and 1GB GDDR5 model. I can only assume that my version is in extension of the 1GB GDDR5 model which has 384 CUDA cores.

EDIT: Just used CUDA-Z. 384 cores confirmed


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

lefthandsword said:


> Graphics performance while docked is around 50-70% that of PS4, if undocked it's on par with a PS Vita.


I don't think the Vita can handle Zelda BotW as good as the Switch undocked.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> My GT 730 seems to be the anomaly. I can't seem to find detailed specs for mine. It has 2GB GDDR5 RAM. geforce.com only gives specs for the 128-bit, 64-bit and 1GB GDDR5 model. I can only assume that my version is in extension of the 1GB GDDR5 model which has 384 CUDA cores.
> 
> EDIT: Just used CUDA-Z. 384 cores confirmed


So, maybe it could be worst, almost the same or better in terms of performance, but don't know yet, but everything will be revealed soon.


WiiUBricker said:


> I don't think the Vita can handle Zelda BotW as good as the Switch undocked.


It can't even run the god of war 1 and 2 (horrible frame rate) and they are just ps2 games, so obviously it is a lie.





Look at bordelands 2 in shield tv : 


And in ps vita... :


----------



## Yil (Feb 21, 2017)

I am fairly certain the switch is on par with shield tv in handheld mode.


----------



## Reecey (Feb 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I don't think the Vita can handle Zelda BotW as good as the Switch undocked.


You don't say? I would of thought that was pretty much guaranteed and stamped & authenticated! Its a joke really quoting that the PSVita is even anywhere near as good performance wise as the Switch  docked in framerate drop or undocked close. I don't think Nintendo would be stupid enough to release a 9th Generation console/handheld to be anywhere near on par with the PSVita undocked, that would not make any financial sense to the business. If that was confirmed I would cancel my order asap and I would of thought many others would too. Also I would love to see the Vita running Mario Odyssey, now that would be a great laugh to see!!! I doubt very much the vita could even run Mario 3D World or even Mario Sunshine for that matter, let alone even touching the sides with Odyssey.

I can't exactly see the Vita running a frame rate like this and lets face it that is beautiful to look at:


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

Reecey said:


> I don't think Nintendo would be stupid enough to release a 9th Generation console/handheld to be anywhere near on par with the PSVita undocked, that would not make any financial sense to the business.


You don't say? I would of thought that was pretty much guaranteed and stamped & authenticated!


----------



## Reecey (Feb 21, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> You don't say? I would of thought that was pretty much guaranteed and stamped & authenticated!


Funny enough that's just what I was thinking and saying earlier! I wasn't being funny or nasty towards you, no need to be cocky I was totally agreeing with you and breaking it down I thought the same.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 21, 2017)

Reecey said:


> Funny enough that's just what I was thinking and saying earlier! I wasn't being funny or nasty towards you, no need to be cocky I was totally agreeing with you and breaking it down I thought the same.


I replied to your post by quoting your own words because they are fitting.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

Reecey said:


> I can't exactly see the Vita running a frame rate like this and lets face it that is beautiful to look at:


those...can't be switch graphics?!


----------



## Reecey (Feb 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> those...can't be switch graphics?!


Oh yeah!!! that's the up and coming Mario Odyssey running on the Switch, I presumed docked. Looks fantastic, does it not? I think so.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

when did nintendo learn how to make such detailed cars


----------



## Reecey (Feb 21, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> when did nintendo learn how to make such detailed cars


Take a look there's more:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=M...ved=0ahUKEwjT-Mm31KHSAhUIDMAKHRzMDFUQ_AUICCgD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2017)

i found another one


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 21, 2017)

We don't realize it yet, but the amount of processing power required for such detailed 3D graphics is much higher that any precedent Mario game. Compared to 3D World, Galaxy 2 or Sunshine, the level of detail and the number of polygons is infinitely high


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

I love the look of those taxis


----------



## Yil (Feb 21, 2017)

According to Spawn wave there is a new leak under dev menu that says 1GHz and 875.77 Teraflop of single precision under some Julia benchmark. Note that cuda cores can only have multiple of 128, and 384 is a bit far stretched. Either way the original Xbox one will have its ***  h***** effortlessly if it wasn't for the lower ram which however is less laggy and can hit 128 bit.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 21, 2017)

Yil said:


> 875.77 Teraflop


You mean Gigaflops, right ? Because even a 10-core i7-6950X doesn't reach that


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> You mean Gigaflops, right ? Because even a 10-core i7-6950X doesn't reach that


Or 3 titan x pascal in sli


----------



## Yil (Feb 21, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> You mean Gigaflops, right ? Because even a 10-core i7-6950X doesn't reach that


Sorry, don't know what I was thinking there. Anyway, 384 seems a bit too few to hit that 875 Gigaflops.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Feb 21, 2017)

So we still don't know what the GPU/CPU is yet?

Also, that Mario Odyssey background is reminiscent of Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Mr Objection (Feb 21, 2017)

Yil said:


> Sorry, don't know what I was thinking there. Anyway, 384 seems a bit too few to hit that 875 Gigaflops.


It is also calculating the cpu gflops, but if the cpu us using a57 cores that amount of gflops is too much, maybe they are using another kind of cores.

Gpu gflops: (384 cudasx 1005 ghz x2)%1000 = 771,84 gflops

So the other 103,93 gflops are from the cpu (no arm v8 can produce that amount of gflops with just 4 cores,  maybe it's using some kind of heavily customised ARM CPU with some huge floating point units)
Nothing strange if we consider that the PlayStation 3's Cell CPU (2006) achieves a theoretical maximum of 230.4 GFLOPS in Single precision floating point operations


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 22, 2017)

Looking at the dimensions, this really is a technical milestone I think.
Also flops at ATi are measured different at Nvidia...lol
Powerwise I recon it;s somewhat below the Xbox one, ( around-450 under )
wich is , looking at what this is, very impressive.

Also the system is very very modular, and seems to be on the high end spectrum of manufacture.
Awesome stuff, awesome to be alive in this time and age.


----------



## Yil (Feb 22, 2017)

Hielkenator said:


> Looking at the dimensions, this really is a technical milestone I think.
> Also flops at ATi are measured different at Nvidia...lol
> Powerwise I recon it;s somewhat below the Xbox one, ( around-450 under )
> wich is , looking at what this is, very impressive.
> ...


It's even better than you think. It can reach 875 GFlops and either Maxwell or Pascal are generations ahead.


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (Feb 22, 2017)

cool thx for this


----------



## YeezusWalks (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome! Hope they release specs...


----------

